# Tesco at Ashford



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello, I have been reading info on parking in the Tesco carpark in Ashford but the info is from 2006. I am crossing on the tunnel at 9am in the morning and have a bit of a drive to get there first. I would like to arrive at around 1am, pick up some items in the 24 hour store and then leave around 7am for the tunnel after a few hours sleep. Has anybody else done this?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Spence,remember that Tesco's carpark is private property,so after you have brought your goodies,why not ask to see the duty manager to clear it with him.
Remember MOST "wild camping" area's are NOT that at all they are just somewhere that some one has "chanced" it at some time.
Gary


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Definatly woth checking, all of our local tescoes here in south wales now have their car parks managed by CP.
The warning notices say that3 hrs max is the limit and they will use cctv to find and fine 

Thats here in wales but maybe you will have more luck there


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Spence I think you can park overnight at the park and ride in Canterbury, and if I remember right they have a place to empty your toilet, someone who has stayed may be able to confirm it's still possible. Nice to meet you at the Global. Bob.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

As I have said on various other threads on this fabulous web site, Canterbury City Council is one of the few that welcomes motorcaravanners! There is designated overnight parking for M/Cs at the Old Dover Road Park, and Ride car park with a dumping station and fresh water supply, all for £2.50! This includes unlimited travel into the city for the driver and up to 5 passengers on the Park and Ride buses. 

The Old Gate Inn is situated at the entrance to the P&R site offering reasonably priced meals and just down the road on the A28 at Chartham Hatch are those fabulous guys with their motorhome repairs and accessories shop facilities at Motorhomes Repaired Co.Uk where you can go and enjoy a cup of fresh coffee and talk Motorhomes! Give Lee or Dave a ring on 01227 733555 for directions or go the link on this web site. Sharing the site with them is Paul Santos with Choose Leisure (late of BH that is right next door!) with his collection of secondhand motorhomes that are worth having a look at. 

Just one thing to remember, the barrier to the P&R site closes one hour after the last bus which in the winter is around 8 pm. Exit from the site is anytime day or night with the ticket once the £2.50 has been paid by inserting the ticket with the fee into the machine.

PS; No, I am not on commission either from CCC, Motorhomes Repaired or Choose Leisure!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

As Invicta has said Canterbury P&Ride is a great place to overnight onroute to folkstone.We have stayed there a couple of times and will be there again in January on our way to the tunnel.We like the fact that there is a dedicated area for motorhomes and so reasonable at £2.50.

Terry.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

if you read on motorhomestopovers you will see that tesco let 2 or 3 vans stay overnight but you must park in the corners out of the way 


the main reason for this is the m.d of tesco is a motorhome owner thus you can stay but respect it like every site you use


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spence said:


> Hello, I have been reading info on parking in the Tesco carpark in Ashford but the info is from 2006. I am crossing on the tunnel at 9am in the morning and have a bit of a drive to get there first. I would like to arrive at around 1am, pick up some items in the 24 hour store and then leave around 7am for the tunnel after a few hours sleep. Has anybody else done this?


Hi there when you shop just talk to the manager and ask to park there

Oh this was some time back but anyway it is always good to remind people that here in kent you can park there so long as you ask.


This was the Email i got from Tesco head office when I asked ths question
They didnt say no way
they said:-
Dear Ms --- 
Thank you for your email.

This decision would be down to the manager of the store.

I would advise you to contact the stores concerned and speak to the manager.

Thank you for contacting Tesco.

If you have any further queries please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] quoting TES5699074X.

Kind Regards

Valerie Smith
Customer Service Manager
Tesco Customer Service


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Invicta said:


> As I have said on various other threads on this fabulous web site, Canterbury City Council is one of the few that welcomes motorcaravanners!


I know this is a bit of a " how long is a piece of string " question but, roughly, how long does it take to get from Canterbury P&R to Dover docks and is it a straight forward piece of navigation ? We'd be doing it after morning rush hour.

I get terribly twitchy about missing ferries and would happily overnight at the bottom of the ferry ramp but have to admit it would be interesting to see something of Canterbury the day before.

G


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > As I have said on various other threads on this fabulous web site, Canterbury City Council is one of the few that welcomes motorcaravanners!
> ...


It takes roughly 25 minutes to drive from Canterbury and you just turn right coming out of the Park and ride at the roundabout outside and keep going, its one straight road after joining the main road.

RD


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

04HBG said:


> It takes roughly 25 minutes to drive from Canterbury and you just turn right coming out of the Park and ride at the roundabout outside and keep going, its one straight road after joining the main road.
> RD


Excellent ! Thanks very much. That's Night One sorted !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> 04HBG said:
> 
> 
> > It takes roughly 25 minutes to drive from Canterbury and you just turn right coming out of the Park and ride at the roundabout outside and keep going, its one straight road after joining the main road.
> ...


park and Ride is the best one If you come off the A2 and into Canterbury but Tesco's is ok if you are coming down the M20

Marine parade is better for the Ferry. if you wish to be right near to the Ferry 
Nice to have several Places isnt it. :lol:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought,

There is a Tesco's in Dover. I have seen a couple of motorhomes overnighting there and its only about 5mins to / from the ferry port.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Just a thought,
> 
> There is a Tesco's in Dover. I have seen a couple of motorhomes overnighting there and its only about 5mins to / from the ferry port.


This Tescos is open 24 hours just off the Whitfield roundabout on the A2. It can be seen on the left from the A2 when leaving Dover docks. OK getting in but a bit of a tight sqeeeze with a larger M/C R/V to get out of the car park since the way out has been re-routed. Wouldn't manage it very well in my 27' Fourwinds Siesta.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

fdhadi said:


> Just a thought,
> 
> There is a Tesco's in Dover. I have seen a couple of motorhomes overnighting there and its only about 5mins to / from the ferry port.


http://www.tesco.com/storelocator/
This is great for finding all the Tesco stores
You can get a book at you local store as well I keep that in my Motor Home

Mavis


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> fdhadi said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought,
> ...


We used to use the "little book all the time :roll: .
However since Tesco have removed a whole load of their coffee shops in favour of more "up market"chains (£2:10) for a cup of hot milky air we tend not to bother with it. Shame really because it was a good stop every couple of hours or so to stretch legs,loo & a cuppa :lol: :lol: .


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We always allow 45 mins from Canterbury to Dover in case of hold ups on the A2. Lots of lorries.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> 04HBG said:
> 
> 
> > It takes roughly 25 minutes to drive from Canterbury and you just turn right coming out of the Park and ride at the roundabout outside and keep going, its one straight road after joining the main road.
> ...


map for you: http://tinyurl.com/69fo9o

New Dover Road Park & Ride. Toilet empty and water, entry closes 10pm to 6am.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sersol said:


> However since Tesco have removed a whole load of their coffee shops in favour of more "up market"chains (£2:10) for a cup of hot milky air we tend not to bother with it. Shame really because it was a good stop every couple of hours or so to stretch legs,loo & a cuppa :lol: :lol: .


Ah but do they still do bacon baps ? we know we're on holiday when we allow ourselves to have a couple of these at coffee time !

Thanks Steve and Ann...we'll make sure we allow plenty of time. I usually allow so much time that we have almost never gone on the booked ferry but always at least one, sometimes two beforehand.

G


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

if you go down to the roundabout just before you get to bp at ferry terminal at dover turn right and run along the front of dover parrallel with harbour you will see loads of motorhomes parked up waiting for ferrys go after 6.30pm and its free till 8am i found it last yr only by chance we usually stay on the lay by before you drop down into dover with all the wagons


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Taken this morning from the Canterbury City Council web site: regarding Park and Ride at Old Dover Road:

'Normal services
Monday to Saturday, 7am to 7:30pm 
Sunday from 10am to 6pm at New Dover Road only

Buses are approximately every 8 minutes 
Please note that the entry barriers will lock one hour after the last bus leaves but the exit barriers will still operate provided that you have a validated ticket.

From the 15th December until the 23rd December the hours are being extended from 7am till 8pm except Thursdays when they are 7am till 9pm. On Christmas Eve the hours will be 7am till 6 pm'.

I usually take about 15-20 minutes to get to the Whitfield Tescos from my house which is 5 minutes away from the Park and Ride at Old Dover Road and to get to the docks, 25-30 minutes.

The Old Gate Inn, with its open log fires, is at the entrance to the Park and Ride. It is a good place to eat with reasonably priced meals and of course offers the benefit that one can walk from the Inn back to one's vehicleso no problem with drinking and driving there!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is a great site of where to park in kent with a Motor Home
http://www.jigrah.co.uk/mhpark/ken.htm

mavis


----------

